# Glock 26 or sig 320 subcompact?



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Want to add to my collection but can't decide between glock or sig. Help me.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Both are great guns, but to be honest... I'm really fond of the P320. I like the grip angle and ability to remove the trigger group for cleaning. I like the stock Sig sights much more than Glock's stock sights.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Was at my lgs today and was hopping to be able to compare side by side but they only had the glock.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow, tough call. They are both great guns. Buy one now and the other later? 

I like the trigger on the 320 better than the Glock and I prefer the factory sights on the Sig too. I also prefer the Sig method of field strip/takedown that doesn't require pulling the trigger to disassemble. But those are all just personal preferences. I've owned, and carried, and trained with the G26 for several years and have no issues with it; great pistol.

I think you'll be happy with either one.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

SteamboatWillie said:


> Wow, tough call. They are both great guns. Buy one now and the other later?
> 
> I like the trigger on the 320 better than the Glock and I prefer the factory sights on the Sig too. I also prefer the Sig method of field strip/takedown that doesn't require pulling the trigger to disassemble. But those are all just personal preferences. I've owned, and carried, and trained with the G26 for several years and have no issues with it; great pistol.
> 
> I think you'll be happy with either one.


I keep going back and forth. One day Glock the other sig. Like the feel of sig in my hand better than glock but prefer trigger of glock more crisp and shorter take up.The sig trigger has a little bit of a gritty feel and slightly more take up.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Livingthedream said:


> I keep going back and forth. One day Glock the other sig. Like the feel of sig in my hand better than glock but prefer trigger of glock more crisp and shorter take up.The sig trigger has a little bit of a gritty feel and slightly more take up.


I feel your pain 

I knew I wanted a new pistol with a red dot sight to help me focus these old geezer eyes. I narrowed it down to a Glock 19MOS and the Sig 320RX. Back and forth, back and forth. Both reliable handguns, I like the feel of both but the Sig just a little more. I like the trigger a little more on the Sig, but that's just my personal feeling.

When tapNrack mentioned the Cabela's 320RX package in his post, I found one, compared the price and the Sig won out. Still, I'm sure I would be happy with either one.

I guess the only good news is this is sure one of those "first world problems".  I'll be curious to learn your final decision.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

SteamboatWillie said:


> I feel your pain
> 
> I knew I wanted a new pistol with a red dot sight to help me focus these old geezer eyes. I narrowed it down to a Glock 19MOS and the Sig 320RX. Back and forth, back and forth. Both reliable handguns, I like the feel of both but the Sig just a little more. I like the trigger a little more on the Sig, but that's just my personal feeling.
> 
> ...


My son just told me that glock is releasing a new gun soon. Glock 17M. Saw a picture of it grip looks a little different. Maybe the G26 gen 4 price will drop a little.Then that might make decision a little easier.


----------



## David_Silver (Sep 1, 2016)

Livingthedream said:


> Want to add to my collection but can't decide between glock or sig. Help me.


From what I've read of the 26 is it's just a smaller version of the 19, which is itself a smaller 17. If you liked the 17 the 26 should be good for you.


----------



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

i just picked up the G4 G26... why? cuz i have a gen4 g17 and g19... I will say when shooting the g26, it's accurate, but you do need a pinky grip extension which i have for 1 mag., or to use a g19 mag for a better grip.. 

i had been debating about picking up a Sig 320... had a couple options from the sub compact, compact, full size, RMR, tac ops.. but decided to just stick with glock... 

plus, having the compatibility of all mags is a plus too....


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

It seems now with the Sig gaining the Army contract. It might be shortly difficult for civilians to buy Sig P320's. So if Sig is your choice . I'd jump if one is available now.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I know this is a bit of an old thread, but I'd take the road less traveled and get the Sig. Like Walther, FN, and HK, I've found Sigs come with a lot of factory grease and grit when shipped. I mean my last Walther had Cosmoline on everything. What this means is that you trigger you might feel in the store is not the trigger you get after a few rounds and a good cleaning with lubrication. The trigger of my Walther or my brother's P320 is miles above any Glock I've ever owned or shot and that's after sinking a couple of hundred into a Glock's factory trigger. My Glock 19 isn't even in the same ballpark. It's more like, but a little lighter than, pulling the trigger on my old Swinglne staple-gun. Shhtamp-poing!


----------



## magnum922 (Feb 16, 2017)

The Glock 26 is one of the best shooting (out of the box) handguns you'll ever find. Have been shooting one for 6 years now and never regret the purchase. It is just a great shooting handgun. I do have mag extensions (for pinky) on every magazine / aids your grip.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Just get the Glock, Sig triggers suck. jmho


----------



## Izzard (Mar 6, 2017)

Both are great firearms, the Glock 26 has the nickname baby Glock so if you dont mind it being small than go for it.


----------

